# Warning-Pancake/Cake Mix/Bisquick



## Yolanda

Hi everyone,
I got this in my email inbox from a family member so I thought I would share.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

A student at HBHS had pancakes this week and it almost became fatal.
His Mom (registered nurse) made him pancakes, dropped him off at 
school and headed to play tennis. She never takes her cell phone on 
the court but did this time and her son called to say he was having 
trouble breathing. She told him to go to the nurse immediately and 
proceeded to call school and alert the nurse. The nurse called the 
paramedics and they were there in 3 minutes and worked on the boy all 
the way to the hospital. He came so close to dying. Evidently this is 
more common then I ever knew. Check the expiration dates on packages 
like pancakes and cake mixes that have yeast which over time develop 
spores.

Apparently, the mold that forms in old mixes can be toxic!
Throw away ALL OUTDATED pancake mix, Bisquick, brownie mixes etc you 
have in your home.

You can check this website for more information.......

snopes.com: Pancake Mix and Allergic Reaction

P. S. You might want to tell this to your children, grandchildren, 
nephews, nieces and anyone else who keeps these type of mixes in the 
cupboard.


----------



## The_Blob

I hear about this happening al the time, I like to call it 'Natural Selection'


----------



## jebrown

This story has been going around for quite some time now. Over 1 1/2 years. The date gets changed to make it seem like it is recent news. It was an allergic reaction to another ingredient that the kid was allergic to it had nothing to do with outdated products. it was not from yeast either.
Those are sell by dates for freshness not use by dates. If the date has expired the product is still useable.
If you spend any time looking around on scopes you will find stories that contracict themselves. Not a very reliable web site. Yet people believe what is on that web site is gospel.


----------



## The_Blob

thanx for calling 'BS' on snopes jebrown, they are ever-so-slowly being revealed as having some sort of dissemination agenda, I just don't know what it is yet...


----------



## merlotmaker

I hadn't heard of this snopes website before so indeed, thanks for calling b.s. on it or I would have been over cautious about pancake mix for the rest of my life!! lol


----------



## The_Blob

let me clarify a bit, snopes is not a _*horrible*_ site, but like wikipedia, it is not infallible... it is always good to have multiple sources for info & not put your eggs in one basket.

I know that pancake mold is possible, but in my experience it has succumbed to bugs or moisture before that has happened (to me)...


----------



## Canadian

Warning: Pancakes taste awesome!


----------



## DrewDrew

I just don't like sites where the information might be false. Why even read the info if it may or may not be true? Just doesn't seem right to me that anybody can edit a Wikipedia entry. Can't trust everyone who prowls around on the internet, that'[s for sure!


----------



## skip

We always keep our mixes in the freezer. That in itself expands the shelf life.


----------



## O6nop

DrewDrew said:


> I just don't like sites where the information might be false. Why even read the info if it may or may not be true? Just doesn't seem right to me that anybody can edit a Wikipedia entry. Can't trust everyone who prowls around on the internet, that'[s for sure!


So, there would be no point in going to any news site, political site, blog or forum. The purpose is to help you make your own decisions. You can spot check a rumor on Snopes or check a fact on Wikipedia for better understanding, but when it comes down to it, you have to make your own opinions. Do research on more than a couple sites.
I use them both often.



The_Blob said:


> let me clarify a bit, snopes is not a horrible site, but like wikipedia, it is not infallible... it is always good to have multiple sources for info & not put your eggs in one basket.


AMEN!


----------



## Gene Backus

Check around on other websites for more information. There are some better more trust-worthy sites out there.


Mixes in the freezer? Does this include all mixes? (Cake, Muffins, Pancakes, etc.)
Do they need to be stored in something other than the original packages when storing them in the freezer?


----------



## skip

Gene Backus said:


> Check around on other websites for more information. There are some better more trust-worthy sites out there.
> 
> Mixes in the freezer? Does this include all mixes? (Cake, Muffins, Pancakes, etc.)
> Do they need to be stored in something other than the original packages when storing them in the freezer?


We leave them in the original container. We put flour, cornmeal, mixes, everything in the freezer. Keeps longer, and doesn't get buggy.

One quick thing, my wife always takes the flour out a couple of hours before using it for baking. She says it rises better.


----------



## EvilTOJ

Instead of worrying and hand wringing about what's the truth or not, why not look up some more research on the matter? Here's a government study on the phenomenon and it seems possible. Although it's not yeast spores, it's mold and penicillin.


----------



## Joanie

skip said:


> We leave them in the original container. We put flour, cornmeal, mixes, everything in the freezer. Keeps longer, and doesn't get buggy.
> 
> One quick thing, my wife always takes the flour out a couple of hours before using it for baking. She says it rises better.


Thanks for the tip, skip9027! Or thanks to the wife! lol


----------

